# 20" worthy MTB tires, tired of waiting, kid is getting bigger fast.



## RANDELS (May 2, 2009)

When are these suppliers gunna stock the Vee Rubber Crown Gem 20" junior tire? This one looks to be legit.
Anyone use other options, or know of any other options? Been looking for a while now and haven't found anything good enough. Any thoughts on what any of you have used? Curious about whats currently out there, maybe I'm missing a key word for the search.
Currently my kids bike has the crappy 20" Specialized stock rubber, not enough tread for the loose trails that's around my playground. His bike has already been upgraded and only needs a good set of rubber.


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

I’m curious what you come across. 

I just got maxxdaddy from maxxis but haven’t installed them.

I couldn’t find anything like I wanted and settled with that tire. 

It has to be better than my kids giant stock tires on his xtc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Bro, Brood Maxtion tire. Sold by spawn. Awesome tire for a 20" 2.2. We running these tubeless and they are excellent!


----------



## RANDELS (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, saw that post after I started this one. How'd they working out? I've read somewhere about the science with tires, about thread count vs body weight. Are they working for the light bodies kiddos?


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm planning to try the Kenda Slant six 20x2.6 tire on my son's 20" when we get it. Supposedly it measures 60 mm actual width if you need to check for fit.

I have spawn loam star tires on my son's spawn banshee and they are pretty great, so I'm sure the 20" sold by spawn would be worth a try as well.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Islabikes lists a variety of 20" tires. Not that you necessarily need to buy theirs, although the gumwall 20" MTB tires would add approximately 1000 style points to your bike.

If nothing else, it's a good reference of what's available. And again the Spawn tires look really legit!
https://www.islabikes.com/product-category/childrens-bicycle-accessories/islabikes-tires/


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

I swapped out the Kenda SB8's on my kids bike for a Maxxis Maxxdaddy and have been very pleased. At first I wished it was even wider. But considering how small he is and the pressure he can run it at, I think its very GOOD at what it is.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

CBaron said:


> I swapped out the Kenda SB8's on my kids bike for a Maxxis Maxxdaddy and have been very pleased. At first I wished it was even wider. But considering how small he is and the pressure he can run it at, I think its very GOOD at what it is.


What you want is the Spawn Brood Maxtion 20" 2.2 tire man. Its bigger, better tread, lighter than the Maxxis (440g instead of 500g) and you can run them tubeless. Super dope. We've loved them and put them through some legit downhill stuff.

(ignore the loam-star listing...its a typo in their link)
https://spawncycles.com/loam-star-17


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

I just put a specialized big roller 2.8 on the front of my son's schwinn mesa. At $25, its less expensive than the slant 6. 1/8" of clearance to the unicrown fork. Looking to try it out this weekend, although it's really for his little sister when I give him the NS clash for his BDay in 2 months.


----------



## SpuTTer (Jan 19, 2004)

The Schwalbe Little Joe's are nice. I got them for my boys. Light, and good traction.

https://www.schwalbe.com/en/tour-reader/little-joe.html


----------



## RANDELS (May 2, 2009)

That's awesome!

I've been poking around and saw the Maxxis Creepy 20x2.5 and this CST Ceaser 2.125. 
I seen the Slant six 2.6 which seems to be a recent release. Be sweet to see it on the kids bike. Are the knobs smaller in size because it's for a kid size tire?

My son had a chance to ride the Isla bikes which had a really nice tire but, they focus on XC type of riding. Due to the small width and knobs, he struggled with grip on the Bay Area soil and chunk with the skinny tire on the Isla tires. The Little Joe looked to be similar. 

I wanted to try and focus on setting him up with a tire that wider than 2.0. That seems to be a good size to air down for increased grip, depending on the trail conditions. 

That Brood Maxtion tire looks legit, and the price isn't too bad. At 440g, that's light, especially making it tubeless. Looks like an small Maxxis Highroller, or a DHR. Cutting down more weight would be great, rolling weight is way more better. It's ridiculous how heavy these kids bikes are, mine was 25+lbs, for a 50-60lbs kid. That's crazy. And that's me investing into a well made bike. 

Any of you have pics of these tires on your kids bike yet? Be cool to check out the clearance, and knob size.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Not a closeup but you can see the tires. Spawn Yama Jama 20" w/ Maxtion


----------



## RANDELS (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, those Maxtion look legit for sure. 

I was checking out the Schwalbe Black Jack 20, very aggressive tread. Shoot Chain Reaction has them for 9 bucks, 20x1.9. For those of you that are looking for a narrow rear or something more XC.
i'll shoot for the Maxtion as soon as I can get my allowance check.


----------



## RANDELS (May 2, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on the Maxtion tires.

Gotta say... these things look legit but, I'll see how the kiddo likes them in the dirt. He'll suffer a little on the pavement but, that's not the point.
Thanks all for showing me these sick tire for the kid.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got some of the Vee Crown Gem tires. I put it on Brood 27mm wide internal rim I built. Looks like a solid tire. I built the wheel tubeless. Tire is setup tubeless. Didn't weigh the tire. The rim came in at 370g, my buddy has a scale.

Tires are 2.25, a big 2.25.

Last pic is a brood tire on the same rim. Both tires look good. I'd guess the tread pattern on the crown gem will work better for less advanced riders.


----------



## crankpuller (Feb 27, 2004)

the.vault said:


> I just got some of the Vee Crown Gem tires. I put it on Brood 27mm wide internal rim I built. Looks like a solid tire. I built the wheel tubeless. Tire is setup tubeless. Didn't weigh the tire. The rim came in at 370g, my buddy has a scale.
> 
> Tires are 2.25, a big 2.25.
> 
> Last pic is a brood tire on the same rim. Both tires look good. I'd guess the tread pattern on the crown gem will work better for less advanced riders.


Those look great. Another option is the Michelin Mambo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aajg (Dec 28, 2015)

Is that Spinner 300 a 20" or 24" version?


----------



## nl150 (Apr 5, 2021)

autoduel said:


> I just put a specialized big roller 2.8 on the front of my son's schwinn mesa. At $25, its less expensive than the slant 6. 1/8" of clearance to the unicrown fork. Looking to try it out this weekend, although it's really for his little sister when I give him the NS clash for his BDay in 2 months.


What is the actual width in mm of mounted tire?


----------

